# Solved: ipod not recognized by itunes!



## angel711 (Dec 3, 2009)

I have found no article that directly addresses this problem with apple or anywhere else. I have followed all resetting, and updating instructions, and uninstalled and installed the latest version of itunes. All to no avail, my ipod shows up on my mac desktop but not in itunes. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi there - welcome to TSG. 

I'm assuming you have seen this?

Did this problem just randomly begin? Has this iPod ever worked on your Mac and in iTunes? What type of iPod do you have? What version of OS X?


----------



## angel711 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks Yankee Rose, yes I have read and re-read that article and others. My ipod has always worked well on my mac and in itunes, no problems it seems until I upgraded to the latest version of itunes. My mac is OS X 10.4.11, and ipod nano first generation.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hmmm..... OK, have you tried mounting your Nano to another Mac to see if iTunes at least recognizes it and pops up with the message "The iPod "iPod" is synced with another iTunes library......"?

That would narrow the problem down (hopefully).

I did find this discussion on the Apple boards. Looks like you are not alone (at least). There's a link given on reverting back to 9.0, which seems to help some users.

Hope that helps!!


----------



## angel711 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks so much! I will look into the downgrading option (although, I upgraded because I couldn't download certain songs without the upgrade, so I wonder where that will leave me) I'm also going to try and sync it on my hubby's ibm and see if that works...crazy, read that discussion, apple has to fix this!


----------



## angel711 (Dec 3, 2009)

It worked!! The discussion you sent me from apple was the key! I downloaded the updater from apple, installed it and then when prompted to restore, I did that, then the update followed with my ipod syncing in itunes!!Yipee! You're the woman, thanks a-lot!


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Glad to help.  If you would kindly go to your first post in this thread and hit "Thread Tools/Mark as Solved" that would help out any future folks searching for a solution to the problem.

Take care!


----------



## angel711 (Dec 3, 2009)

Done.


----------

